# How's Your Fall Gardens Doing?



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been eating Broccli & greens. Got my onions planted the other day. Then an inch of rain. Yee Haw. Think I planted around 400 onions. I'll be winning the biggest onion this year. LOL!! 
The chickens love the greens. They yell at me if I don't give them some. There spoiled rotten. There molting now so I'm getting very few eggs.
I'll post some pics of my broccli.I love broccli. I just eat it off the plant.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I dunno... Havent been home during daylight in 2wks.

Plan to plant onions and lettuce today along with some really nice broccoli transplants from my Dad....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Spinach, carrots, garlic, and peppers are all looking good

Looking forward to the carrots... I planted 4 kinds

I need to pull in my plumeria s ASAp.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SwampRat said:


> I dunno... Havent been home during daylight in 2wks.
> 
> Plan to plant onions and lettuce today along with some really nice broccoli transplants from my Dad....


Your a brave man. I'm sitting by the pot belly staying warm. I might go deer hunting later depending on the wind. My blind is 15 ft staight up on top of a hill & its fricking cold up there.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My fall garden is in a big pile drying out to be burned.We have ice storm warnings for this weekend,so,if I can get it lit,will be a perfect time to burn brush and garden stuff.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I have a lot of tomatoes on the vines, but got a late start and no ripe ones yet. Last year we had a gallon of tomatoes every other day, all winter.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been eating turnip and mustard greens for about a month. I will have my beets harvested before Thanksgiving. I really like them roasted in the oven with a some olive oil, big difference from the pickled beets. After that, lots of carrots.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Had some early issues with the cabbage worms, but thanks to advice on this forum, we pushed thru that with "BT". We have been eating three varieties of squash, beets, turnip greens, kohlrabi, green beans and Swiss chard. There is quiet a few pink tomatos, looks like I will cover a few of the plants up, sound as if we will be getting frost come Wednesday &Thursday mornings. This,will probably be the end of the yellow & zucchini squash. Still gotta a ways to go on the cabbages, Brussels sprouts,broccoli, cauliflower and onions. All in all, pretty good since we got past the worms early on. Take care.......cC


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rabbits have really hit my fall garden hard....but Kale and radishes will be on the TDay menu from the garden.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Been eating mustard and collard greens for a couple weeks. Harvested some spinach last week and it was awesome. My rainbow chard is doing great and my red onions, 1015 onions, and shallots are doing great too. The turnips are starting to get big.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Rabbits have really hit my fall garden hard....but Kale and radishes will be on the TDay menu from the garden.


I like rabbit stew. My gardens are fenced in. I know your garden is big.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I like rabbit stew. My gardens are fenced in. I know your garden is big.


The thing is I have outside dogs...and they have managed to kill some of the rabbits, but not enough. The rabbits, just like all the wild hogs around here, have gone into stealth mode and only come out at night.

When I was a kid, we used to make box traps for rabbits...highly effective. Not sure I can remember how we made them.

Anyone remember how to make those?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The thing is I have outside dogs...and they have managed to kill some of the rabbits, but not enough. The rabbits, just like all the wild hogs around here, have gone into stealth mode and only come out at night.
> 
> When I was a kid, we used to make box traps for rabbits...highly effective. Not sure I can remember how we made them.
> 
> Anyone remember how to make those?


Get a beagle they will hunt day & night.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I went picking today.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We called the trigger on a box trap a figure 4.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Panted a little late due to too much rain. Not sure my stuff will make it thru the freeze tonight. We've picked some collards and boy were they good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> Panted a little late due to too much rain. Not sure my stuff will make it thru the freeze tonight. We've picked some collards and boy were they good.


Having heard that in a long time. To Much Rain.


----------

